# مناسيب ليفل شرح مفصل بكل بساطة جدا



## ليفل2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اول موضوع لي واتمنى يعجبكم 

الموضوع يتكلم عن اليفل او ما يطلق علية بالمناسيب 

ارجو من الخبراء تعديل على موضوعي والكمال لله

كيف تصبح مساح ليفل 

اولا لا بد من ان يكون عندك جهاز ليفل مع العصاء حقت حساب الارتفاع والنزول غالبا يكون 

طول العصاء اربع متر حسب ما شفت 

تمام 

تروح للمنطقة الي تريد عمل ليفل لها 

اولا اذا كان المشروع كبير ويستلم منك المشروع وزارات او شركات ضخمة محتاج 

يكون شغلك معتمد على نقطة سطح البحر يعني يكون جميع مناسيبك تعتمد على سطح البحر

مثال المناطق الساحلية يكون ارتفاعها قليل عن سطح البحر 

المناطق الجبلية والبعيدة عن سطح البحر يصل ارتفاعها الا الاف الامتار عن سطح البحر 

كيف تعرف المنطقة الي انت فيها كم ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر 

في هيئة تسماء هيئة المساحة تقدر تقدم طلب وراح يعطوك نقطة معلومة في المشروع حقك 

وارتفاعها عن سطح البحر واحيان عدة نقاط حسب حجم المشروع 

فل نفترض ان ارتفاعك عن سطح البحر هو 1000 متر و 50 سم و 3ملي 

في النقطة المعطاة لك من هئية المساحة هذي النطقة يطلق عليها tp

وهي اساس كل علمك تمام 

تضح ميزان اليفل على بعد مثلا 70 متر من النقطة بحيث تستطيع ترء المسطرة من الواقفة على النقطة 

طبعا لازم يصير جهازك موزون من كل وثابت بشكل صحيح ما يتحرك وطبعا بعد رفع اول نقطة ممنوع 

تحرك الارجل او اي شي في الجهاز غير دوران الجهاز حتى تستطيع النضر الى نقطة اخرى 

تنضر من الجهاز الى العصاء فوق النقطة المعطاة لك من هئية المساحة وهي التي بي 

راح تشوف المسطرة حاول توضح الصورة اذا ما كانت واضحة 

ركز على الارقام راح تشوف الارقام والسانتي والملي في المستطر

فل نفترض ان كانت تشير الى متر واحد و 3 سم و 2 ملي 

تسجل هذا الرقم في ورقة وطبعا قبلة تسجل كم ارتفاع انقطة عن سطح البحر 

بعدها مثل ما قلت لا تحرك شي 

حول المسطرة الى المكان المراد معرفت منسوبة 

المسطرة يجب ان تكون مستقيمة يعني العامل الي يكون ماسك المسطرة يكون صاحي شوي

توجة جهاز اليفل فقط الراس الى المنطقة المراد معرفة منسوبها ورئيت ان الي ظاهر في العدسة 

هو 3 متر و 70سم و 3 ملي 

الان اذا كانت عندك عدة نقاط ممكن ترفعها وتسجلها في كل خمس امتار او عشر امتار حسب 

دقتك وتفصيل خريطتك 

نرجع الى المعادلة البسيطة 

اذا كان ارتفاعك من النقطة المعطاة لك من هيئة المساحة هو متر واحد و 3 سم و 2 ملي ونسمسة خط الساخن مثلا 

وارتفاع النقطة من سطح البحر هو 1000 متر و 50 سم و 3ملي 

والهدف حقك الي تريد رفع المنسوب حقة هو 3 متر و 70سم و 3 ملي ونسمية النقطة الهدف

تصحع هكذا 

اذا كانت النتيجة حقت النقطة الهدف اكبر من النتيجة حقة الخط الساخن تسير المسالة ناقص 

واذا كان الاعكس راح يسير جمع 

بعطيك مثال 

هذا نقطة ارتفاع عن سطح البحر 

1000 متر و 50 سم و 3ملي 

نزود عليها نقطة الخط الساخن الي هي مرتفعة اصلا عن النقطة المعطاة لك من هيئة المساحة 

بفارق متر واحد و 3 سم و 2 ملي 

يعني بيسير المجموع حق ارتفاع الخط الساخن عن سطح البحر هو 
1001متر و 53سم و 5ملي 


الخط الساخن اذا جمعتة مع النقطة المعطاة لك من هيئة المساحة راح 

نقول ان الخط الساخن سار هو نفسة ارتفاع عن سطح البحر 


وعند قياسك للنقطة الهدف طلع في المسطرة 3 متر و 70سم و 3 ملي 

يعني النقطة الهدف منخفضة عن النقطة المعطاة لك من هيئة المساحة راح نسوي ناقص

وتسير المعادلة 

1001متر و 53سم و 5ملي هو الارتفاع عن سطح البحر

ناقص 

3 متر و 70سم و 3 ملي وهو النقطة الهدف 

يساوي 

996متر و 83مترو2ملي

تقدر تسجل على النقطة هذي وتكتب ارتفاع النقطة هذي عن سطح البحر هو 996متر و 83مترو2ملي


بهذا عرفت كيف تسوي منسوب للنقطة وتسجلها في الملف او اخريطة التي لديك 

وتستمر بهذي العملية على جميع النقاط المراد رفع مناسيبها 

طبعا اذا فهمت الطريقة هذي 100% وهي بسيطة جدا راح تقدر تستوعب وتتصرف في كثير 

من الامور الي راح تواجهك في العمل هذا 


طبعا الجدير بالذكر ان اذا كانت الارض جديدة لم ينشى عليها شي يعني النقطة الهدف ارض 

جديدة وخالية يسمى منسوب الارض الطبيعية او تقدر تقول بالانقليزي قراند ليفل

واذا كانت الهدف شي ثاني تسمية باسمة وتكتب علية منسوب حسب تسميتة حتى لا تخلط الارقام مع بعض

اتمنى الي عندة اضافاة او استفسار في هذا الموضوع يتفضل وراح ارد علية ان شاء الله 

اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم باول موضوع لي


----------



## mostafammy (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
ونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمود الناصري (20 ديسمبر 2009)

هو هذا موضوع العالم وين وصل واحنا وين


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ليفل2009 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

م.علي الهيتي

mostafammy

شكرا لمروركم 

محمود الناصري

احب اعرف هل فهمت شي من الموضوع 

هل الكلمات بسيطة يفهمها الجميع 

هل في نقطة صعب عليك فهمها تحب اشرحلك هي في الموضوع 

بنسبة للموضوع هو للي يحب يستفسر في هذا الموضوع ويسال وراح اجاوبة 

بنسبة لتقييمك للموضوع تقدر تشوف التقييم على اليسار فوق في الموضوع وتبدي رئيك فية 

الما الردود اتمنى تكون اسالة او تعديل على بعض النقاط اذا كنت نسيت شي

وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
مشكووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم*


----------



## adel104 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكر الأخ ليفل 2009 على الموضوع لأنني أعتقد أن التغيرات المناخية ستلفت إنتباه البشرية لموضوع المناسيب ، أخبرني زميل مساح من سيريلانكا أنه عندما حدثت ( تسونامي ) قامت 6 مجموعات بعمل مسح لصالح الأمم المتحدة للتأكد من مناسيب المنطقة التي غطتها مياه البحر في جزيرة سيريلانكا ، فقاموا بذلك العمل في أسبوعين و كان كل تيم يمشي على الأقدام لمسافة 40 كلم يومياً !! وهم قد استعملوا أجهزة gps و قد كانت المساحة الآفقية قد صورت بالأقمار من جانب الأمم المتحدة و لكن المناسيب كان لا من رصدها مرة أخرى بواسطة أجهزة gps ، فانظر أهمية هذه العملية -- أقصد المناسيب


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس حيدر كاظم (4 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف ما هو البنج مارك وكيف قرائة


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخ ليفل2009 على الموضوع الجيد
لكن أنا أعلم اأن النقطة التي تعطى من هيئة المساحة تسمى "BM" bench mark 
أن" TP "TURNING POINT
هي عبارة عن نقطة التغيير أو النقل نأخذها عندما نقوم بنقل الجهاز فأننا نأخذ القراءة عن النقطة التي قمنا بنقل الجهاز من عندها مرتين


----------



## ليفل2009 (8 يناير 2010)

محمد ابو يزن الله يعافيك اخوي ومشكور على المرور

دفع الله حميدان هجو جزيت خيرا اخي ومشكور على المرور

adel104 مشكور على المرور والمعلومات اخوي والمناسيب ضروري 

مثلا انا اشتغلت على خط ناقل للمياه الصالحة للشرب وكان امتداد الخط تقريبا 100 كلم 

وعرفت معلومات كثير قيمة ما كنت بعرفها الا بالتطبيق والتطبيق سهل جدا في مسالة المناسيب 

طبعا الموضوع انا اعرف انة سهل وبسيط والجميع يعرفة ولكن في ناس محتاجة هذا الشرح المبدئي في بدايتها 

لان ببساطة من حجم المعلومات الي تلقيتها في اثناء الدراسة في مادة المساحة 

تقدر تختصر اليفل بهذي الصفحة ببساطة 

ahmadj5 جزاك الله خير ومشكور على المرور


----------



## ليفل2009 (8 يناير 2010)

جل من لا يسهو 


مشكور الف شكر اخي م. حمزة الاحمدي على التنبية 



م.حمزة الاحمد قال:


> شكرا لك أخ ليفل2009 على الموضوع الجيد
> لكن أنا أعلم اأن النقطة التي تعطى من هيئة المساحة تسمى "bm" bench mark
> أن" tp "turning point
> هي عبارة عن نقطة التغيير أو النقل نأخذها عندما نقوم بنقل الجهاز فأننا نأخذ القراءة عن النقطة التي قمنا بنقل الجهاز من عندها مرتين


 

صحيح اخي 

بنسبة للمهندس حيدر الكاظم 

هذا الجواب على سؤالك 

ونقطة التغير هي التي بي 

وتقدر تصنع نقاط كثير حول المشروع بستخدام عدة نقاط tp 


ومشكور على التنبية اخي العزيز


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

اقول لك شي ياليفل واللة طريقة الالقاء عندك جدا روعة 
مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

good


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (12 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا أخ ليفل 2009


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ adel104 انا عندي فكرة عن أخذ المناسيب بالنقاط وداير اتأكد من عملها أرجو لو أمكن أن توضح لي كيفية المسح بواسطة الجي بي أس من زميلك المساح وشكراً


----------



## ::: تارا ::: (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور عاشت ايدك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ولكن لديك بعض الاخطاء الاملائيه والموضوع جيد


----------



## الساحق الاول (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبداللة السناري (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومة الطيبة


----------



## محمدالحمد (10 يوليو 2011)

الخط الساحن يعني منسوب سطح الميزان عن سطح البحر وشو يعني هنية


----------



## عباس شمخي (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## CE-M-H (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمدالعسافي (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي موضوع جيد


----------



## mr.dexter (27 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جيد شكرا


----------

